# Stormy RDA by FLHS in Tiawan



## Rob Fisher (30/8/18)

I picked up this interesting Stormy RDA at VapeCon from The Vape Industry. Easy build and easy wicking. I think I may have made the coil legs a dash short and will try another build soon. Oversquonking is an issue. I played with a few 810 drip tips but prefer the 510 adapter which allows more airflow through the patented holes on the top. Seems like a quality RDA and the flavour isn't bad... will see what it's like moving the coil closer to the airflow like they show in their pictures. It's nice and quiet especially compared to the NarCa that was on the Chronos before this RDA.

I wicked it incorrectly at first (well the tails of the wick)... but soon realised I should leave a gap for the airflow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (21/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I picked up this interesting Stormy RDA at VapeCon from The Vape Industry. Easy build and easy wicking. I think I may have made the coil legs a dash short and will try another build soon. Oversquonking is an issue. I played with a few 810 drip tips but prefer the 510 adapter which allows more airflow through the patented holes on the top. Seems like a quality RDA and the flavour isn't bad... will see what it's like moving the coil closer to the airflow like they show in their pictures. It's nice and quiet especially compared to the NarCa that was on the Chronos before this RDA.
> 
> I wicked it incorrectly at first (well the tails of the wick)... but soon realised I should leave a gap for the airflow.
> View attachment 143878
> ...


Bought the last one today on their closing down sale

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

